# Devil's Advocate On The World's Fairs



## aaabbbccc (Aug 14, 2022)

I have noticed this forum has died down quite a bit since KD stopped posting, so I figured I could start a couple of discussions on the topics talked about here.

I think it is obvious that a very large chunk of the history presented to us has been fabricated or otherwise modified, but I do disagree with some of the beliefs held by many people in these communities that come about as a result of (rightfully so) distrusting the history.

One of those is the idea that the World's Fairs were created as a way of re-introducing lost technology to the new generations of people. The main reason I am inclined to disagree with such claims is my reluctance of putting the (as you call them) PTB on a pedastal, whether it is by calling them actual demons, aliens, lizards, claiming they have any sort of advance knowledge or special powers, claiming that whatever ritualistic practices they engage in must be working as opposed to the ones the general public may engage in, and so on. All of these claims have the conscious and subconscious effect of picturing them as something alike Gods, which I am 100% sure they do not mind whatsoever. It leads to the idea of: "Why should you even bother fighting back against anything, you're not going to succeed."

I'm not very familiar with even the mainstream history, but as far as I know, just a couple of decades before the World's Fairs began to frequently occur, electric current had begun to be introduced to the general public.

It would therefore make sense to me that all sorts of ideas and theories people previously had could be put into practice using electricity, or simply items that perform tasks previously performed manually would be turned into electric-powered machines.

Exactly as the (more current) microprocessors and the ability to program code allowed for many different kinds of software to be created, useful or otherwise.

So then the only claim about re-introduced technology would more-or-less be limited to the most basic parts and infrastructure that allowed for all of the other bigger machinery to be produced.

I am more than open to a discussion since, like I said, not really familiar even with mainstream history.


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 14, 2022)

I agree with some of your observations.

Putting the Powers That Be on a pedestal is a common occurence, and they probably like to have this aura of mystery. What if they are just a group of humans that came to power throughout history due to certain circumstances and then over time increased the power to the point where it's almost absolute? What if there are no outside forces that made this possible, and what if there was no fundamental hidden knowledge, but they just used all the opportunities they had to move forward, including using the invention of the steam engine and electricity to their advantage?

Bringing forward exceptional claims about what the PTB can do can further cement this aura of mystery and thus increase the feeling of powerlessness in the general population.

The lizard theory is one of those concepts that make us helpless, as it gives the power elite basically endless abilities extending our normal material world into the invisible realm. Often, this is combined with the view that the lizards even control time itself, and can travel backwards and forwards in time to control us. This picture about the rulers reduces us to helpless slaves that don't stand a chance.

Regarding the development of microprocessors and the internet, in this case the involvement of the intelligence services is pretty well-documented even in mainstream history, and while we don't know to which extent such technology was known before it was introduced, we likely do not know the full extent of the knowledge that preceeded modern computers and the internet.

While there is no direct and obvious evidence that the World Fair's introduced hidden or stolen knowledge to the masses, I think the argument can still be made when looking at the entire historical context of the Industrial Revolution. The World's Fairs were based on the Industrial Revolution, and the latter itself is suspicious, as the mainstream history does not give a plausible explanation as to why this knowledge just appeared out of nowhere after society lived on an agrarian level for thousands of years.

Even if only the steam engine and electricity were introduced by the secret societies connected to the Cabal/PTB to enable the Industrial Revolution, the World's Fairs, and all that followed, and everything was only a byproduct of this and not centrally controlled, then this would already make the World's Fairs part of introducing hidden technology and knowledge to the masses.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Aug 14, 2022)

Indeed, I have forgotten about and also cannot explain the (according to mainstream history) incredibly large gap between humans being (at least portrayed as) mentally deficient for most of history and the Industrial Revolution suddenly taking place along with all the developments made at a very fast pace (at least in some areas; it seems this development did not translate to things such as architecture.)

*EDIT: *I have to add this thought. Sketchy timelines aside, is there a reason for believing humans in the past have figured out all this technology we now have, but post-reset humans could not? After all, it's not like whenever something "new" is invented, there is a switch flipped somewhere that allows for that thing to exist. It always has the potential to exist. It is more so a discovery.

To put it simply, is it just the official timeline of history that you doubt or do you believe some other changes occured during all the resets that changed humans?



dreamtime said:


> Regarding the development of microprocessors and the internet, in this case the involvement of the intelligence services is pretty well-documented even in mainstream history, and while we don't know to which extent such technology was known before it was introduce, we likely do not know the full extent of the knowledge that preceeded modern computers and the internet.


I am aware of DARPA's involvement in the creation and propagation of the internet, but I have not heard of a connection between the development and release of microprocessors and any such "shady" organization. I'd like to hear more about that, if you could.


----------



## ProfessorHotStuff (Aug 14, 2022)

aaabbbccc said:


> I am aware of DARPA's involvement in the creation and propagation of the internet, but I have not heard of a connection between the development and release of microprocessors and any such "shady" organization. I'd like to hear more about that, if you could.


Sorry if this lacks specificity, but in general people who have invention plans or ideas, especially if they have some credentials, can propose their ideas to their governments and formally request funding. Governments are always interested in technology that can help them fight wars or control citizens, and so it is common for them to furnish funds for inventors with projects, even if an immediate use for the invention is not known.

This can result in inventions that are broadly useful and not nefarious unto themselves, such as microprocessors. However, because of government funding/grants for these inventions, conspiracy-minded people may assume that they were government projects to begin with. That is not necessarily true. The same inventions could have hypothetically been created under a Renaissance-style patronage system. That is to say, they aren't necessarily _government_ inventions.

But because governments are involved with many inventions, conspiracy-minded people may assume that an invention is 100% the product of a government and strictly designed for human control. Which can be true, but is not always the case.


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 14, 2022)

If there was a sudden reset, then of course the Industrial Revolution makes a lot more sense than with the official history. Now the "revolution" becomes more something like a return to an older way of life, or a Renaissance. If there weren't thousands of years of primitive farm life, but only a couple decades, the revolution is an attempt of a return to a former standard of living. With a revised timeline, humans figuring out questions of energy and technology in the 19th century are in line with human nature, as now we aren't looking at a singular event compared to thousands years of primitive life, but at a bounce-back event where humans try to re-connect to a former standard of life, which is natural and logical.

So a reset lowers the quality and standard of life, which leads to the known problems we see in the pre-industrial society around 1800: lack of sanitation infrastructure, spread of infectious diseases, no default way to take care of mentally and physically ill, no default way to organize education, politics, etc. In short, the time around 1800 was a mess, and then people were actively starting to figure out solutions pretty quickly.

But these solutions did not came about naturally. While the human desire to build sophisticated structures and organizations is natural (when the energy is there, humans naturally create structures that in turn support the energy of the collective human organism), the way this happened in the 19th and 20th century suggests heavy manipulation by certain groups.

This hidden hand used the natural desire for education to create the public schooling system, the desire to heal to create the mental asylums, psychiatry and modern medicine based on toxic patent chemicals and a reductionist, mechanistic approach. Same happened with nation states, and probably also with electricity, computers and the internet.

E.g. maybe electricity was (re-)discovered independently of the Cabal, but then the turned it into a proprietary product they can control. Maybe computers were created independently, but when looking at the biographies of the people involved in inventing them (Turing in the UK, Zuse in Germany, and Mauchly/Eckert in the USA, we see military and government involvement right from the start - WW2 was the trigger that created the modern computer.

Konrad Zuse said:

"All too often, the inventor is the Faustian idealist who wants to make the world a better place but fails in the face of harsh realities. If he wants to push through his ideas, he has to get involved with powers whose sense of reality is sharper and more pronounced. In the present time such powers are, without wanting to express a value judgement with it, *primarily military* and managers. [...] In my experience, *the chances of the individual to resist such pacting are small*."​
We probably don't need to waste time looking for a smoking gun with the World's Fairs. It would be more worthwhile to analyze the Industrial Revolution itself and the 100 year time period before it to understand where we come from and what made this revolution necessary.

In our video about the World's Fairs, I have shown hints that the Industrial Revolution was consciously made longer by historians than it actually was - I propose that the actual timeframe of the Industrial Revolution was around 30-40 years, starting around 1870 (this is called the "Second Industrial Revolution" in mainstream history.

Interestingly the invention of the modern computer following WW2 is considered the Third Industrial Revolution. Claude Shannon worked for military organization NDRC during WW2 to lay the foundation for modern computers.

Bell Labs seems to be one of the main hubs for groundbreaking research on the Third Industrial Revolution, and one should look for intelligence connections there.

After the war, the scientists at Bell Labs who had worked on Fido returned to telephone work, Captain McKeehan returned to Yale, and Harvard — like some other universities — *anxious to shed the military connection as soon as possible took back its buildings and ended its classified work.*​
The Military’s Role in Stimulating Science and Technology: The Turning Point - Foreign Policy Research Institute

Researchers working at Bell Laboratories are credited with the development of radio astronomy, the transistor, the laser, the photovoltaic cell, the charge-coupled device (CCD), information theory, the Unix operating system, and the programming languages B, C, C++, S, SNOBOL, AWK, AMPL, and others.​
Bell Labs - Wikipedia

Bell Labs was owned by AT&T, and Edward Snowden has shown that AT&T works closely with the NSA on mass survaillance, so Bell Labs being an obvious deep state product wouldn't be a far fetched idea.

The National Socalist government supported Konrad Zuse on his first computer, and without their help it probably wouldn't have been possible for him to bring his vision into reality. The Third Reich was likely controlled by the same forces that also own the Wall Street - Rotschild and Co, and to me the invention of the computer seems to be a concerted effort of the powers behind the nation states at the time of the second world war.

Let's also not forget the transhumanist vision, deeply embedded into the spiritual tradition of the Satanist Cabal, so it seems to me the computer is actually an essential tool for the PTB in order to move forward. The Bible talks about four ages in the Book of Daniel. The fourth and likely current age is represented by:

"Legs of iron with feet of mingled iron and clay. Interpreted as a fourth kingdom, strong as iron, but the feet and toes partly of clay and partly of iron show it shall be a divided kingdom".​
The iron likely represents technology, and the clay humans or the godly spark within humans.

And just as you saw the iron mixed with baked clay, so the people will be a mixture and will not remain united, any more than iron mixes with clay (Daniel 2:43)​​While putting the PTB on a pedestal is problematic, it can't be denied that this group has most of the power on earth these days, and we are mostly powerless - all that can we do nowadays is sharing information on websites like this, but to this day there has been no real attempt by a group of humans to create a world based on godly values like truth, honesty, goodness, beauty, dignity. That there is not even a single group on earth that has successfully managed to create another way life opposed to the monolithic system we live under shows that we are practically powerless, at least in the current age.

If it is acknowledged that everything in life has a purpose, including „evil“, and we live in a stationary world created for a higher purpose, with a short history, then accepting the PTB being very powerful doesn’t necessarily mean it has to cause the feeling of helplessness, quite the contrary since the religious and spiritual scriptures tell us that their power crumbles to dust after a quick peak. Most of the theories that put the PTB on a pedestal are based on the ideologies of heliocentrism and evolution.


----------



## esotericNepalese (Aug 15, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Now the "revolution" becomes more something like a return to an older way of life, or a Renaissance.


I've entertained these ideas myself - that all this technology we're suddenly obsessed with is a way of returning to an advanced way of life we might've had once upon a time. It is a very interesting idea, but unfortunately it's only that - an idea, a fairytale, is it not? It would be wonderful to find evidence. I guess we have the old world architecture, but I'm not 100% certain that counts as evidence of a forgotten technological age. What's the consensus here on our website? While the architecture is impressive, is it 100% convincing proof of lost technology? Besides that, what do we have? Diagrams of vimanas?

It does seem highly strange to me that we were living primitively as farmers for so long, then boom, all of a sudden we have the internet and computers and smartphones. The average person doesn't even seem READY for all this technology - we still seem to have primitive agrarian brains. Eat, sleep, mingle with fellow humans (via tik tok in this day and age). Put another way, it seems to me like our biology hasn't caught up with all the smart stuff we now have at our fingertips. We still seem to be monkeys who for some reason are equipped with technology approaching that of gods.

The question that eludes me is, who exactly IS this hidden hand? Who exactly are the PTB? If they're just a group of opportunistic humans, then where do they meet up to discuss their plans? If they don't have godlike powers of hiding themselves, then how come we know so little about them that we have to refer to them as "the PTB?"

I've looked up "cabal" on bitchute, but all I can seem to find are vague, tedious videos about Hitler and the Nazis. Nothing that would enlighten me on questions of technology and its introduction into the human conscience by some hidden hand. I've heard the terms "satanic" and "Jewish" attached to the term "cabal." What exactly is the relationship here? Are the people pushing the vaccines the same as those who reintroduced technology to humanity - and if so, how do we know that? Are the vaccines part of the transhumanist agenda, or are they unrelated?



dreamtime said:


> "All too often, the inventor is the Faustian idealist who wants to make the world a better place but fails in the face of harsh realities. If he wants to push through his ideas, he has to get involved with powers whose sense of reality is sharper and more pronounced..."


Very interesting the way that quote is phrased. I wonder what he means when he says these powers have a "sharper and more pronounced sense of reality." If you didn't know any better, it sounds like they've been taking drugs.



dreamtime said:


> all that can we do nowadays is sharing information on websites like this


It's interesting that websites like this even exist, how they failed to completely erase those who entertain alternative ideas. I don't know how we managed to seep through the cracks here in 2022.


----------



## aaabbbccc (Aug 15, 2022)

ProfessorHotStuff said:


> This can result in inventions that are broadly useful and not nefarious unto themselves...





dreamtime said:


> ...the way this happened in the 19th and 20th century suggests heavy manipulation by certain groups.
> 
> This hidden hand used the natural desire for education to create the public schooling system, the desire to heal to create the mental asylums, psychiatry and modern medicine based on toxic patent chemicals and a reductionist, mechanistic approach. Same happened with nation states, and probably also with electricity, computers and the internet.


This is a much more grounded and plausible idea than dealing with super-human beings: Opportunism enacted by alliances with a lengthy history.



dreamtime said:


> The Bible talks about four ages in the Book of Daniel.


I have seen you and other users quoting The Bible multiple times in the past, and I am wondering why that is (at least in your scenario, I am aware there is, naturally, very little consensus on these topics amongst these communities.) Do you believe they had visions of the future? Or perhaps that it talks about an inevitability while not specifically referring to computers (e.g. the iron could represent any other concept perpetuated to create a division, and it just so happened to take the shape of computers in our current world.)



dreamtime said:


> If it is acknowledged that everything in life has a purpose, including „evil“, and we live in a stationary world created for a higher purpose, with a short history, then accepting the PTB being very powerful doesn’t necessarily mean it has to cause the feeling of helplessness, quite the contrary since the religious and spiritual scriptures tell us that their power crumbles to dust after a quick peak. Most of the theories that put the PTB on a pedestal are based on the ideologies of heliocentrism and evolution.


The expectation of a single person or entity to come about and fix everything seems to come almost naturally to almost every single person, whether it is a God or a politician. I presume spending time compiling all this information and theories is better than idle work (although, of course, I am biased in this belief), but even you yourself have acknowledged the (relatively) long and complex process that has gone into shaping the world the way which it is right now by the PTB.

The things that they are doing to advance their plans can be seen and picked up on by such communities as ours in real-time, as well as through retrospection.

Surely, then, we can conclude the only special ability the PTB seem to have and have always had is the power to actually do something; to take their ideas out of their minds and truly put them into practice (although, as we have noted, this has already been going on for generations upon generations.)



esotericNepalese said:


> It's interesting that websites like this even exist, how they failed to completely erase those who entertain alternative ideas. I don't know how we managed to seep through the cracks here in 2022.


Think about how the average person would react if some "important" public figure were to go on a TV station and non-chalantly talk about wiping off 99% of the population. The ones watching it live would think it was a joke or that they are misinterpreting what is being said. The articles that would pop up on websites about this statement would be scoffed at as mis-information, and so would word-of-mouth on this topic.

People have had ingrained into them the idea that, if such things were really true, they would never know about it (unless, of course, it were to be acknowledged by some "authority" such as the Government or any of its institutions). Similarly, if any truly real and important secret information were to be hosted somewhere on the internet, it would surely be taken down.

The most common thought pattern would (in my opinion) be: "If the information is accessible, it must not be important. If it's not accessible, then it probably doesn't exist at all." And, I guess, if it was previously accessible and then taken down it probably has something to do with neo-nazism or anti-vax and was a general threat to public safetly.

Undoubtably the goal is to limit one's freedom on the internet, but this will most likely be done through a false flag (Cyber Polygon 2021?) so as not to draw attention to any specific piece of unwanted information.

Alternatively, in the meantime, poisoning the well or infiltrating (controlled opposition) such communities is a good strategy and is most likely taking place in real-time.



dreamtime said:


> Interestingly the invention of the modern computer following WW2 is considered the Third Industrial Revolution. Claude Shannon worked for military organization NDRC during WW2 to lay the foundation for modern computers.


Thank you for the information you provided.

I must make a note, however, on the topic of computers. Any person that has worked with and studied the inner-most functionality of computers and the software that runs on top of them will have noted how truly bad it is. It is all made with almost no foresight, no planning. It is like a poorly built boat with water flowing from in-between the pieces of wood, with the holes being constantly taped and re-taped over and over again in order to attempt to stop the leaks.

Perhaps it is the focus on high productivity, perhaps it is incompetent people who ended up as decision-makers on important projects that we still use today, but it all leads me to believe that it is very unlikely that anything but the very most basic blocks - that allowed for everything else to be (more or less) independently built by commoners - could have been (re-)released by the PTB.


----------



## dreamtime (Aug 15, 2022)

Let's keep this thread primarily on the topic of World's Fairs, industrialization and technology, without generalizing too much into philosophical questions of who the controllers are.



aaabbbccc said:


> Perhaps it is the focus on high productivity, perhaps it is incompetent people who ended up as decision-makers on important projects that we still use today, but it all leads me to believe that it is very unlikely that anything but the very most basic blocks - that allowed for everything else to be (more or less) independently built by commoners - could have been (re-)released by the PTB.



I don't think software has ben "re-released", and I also don't think computer technology has been copied from a previous age 1:1.

Rather, I would speculate that the very basic concept of storing information with light, metals, magnetism, electricity and/or crystals was known from the previous time before a reset. but the details about how to achieve this were either lost, or the goal was to find a way to build this technology around proprietary processes so that the knowledge and power would be concentrated among few and not available to everyone. So when the basic technical knowledge was available shortly before the Second World War, the military arm of the "deep state" probably supported the invention by giving money to the most capable individuals everywhere. Whether the people who laid the theoretical foundation had a hidden motivation, could be deducted from their biographies Theoretical computer science - Wikipedia).

While software is messy, the reason has likely more to do with the way society is organized around myopic competition and artificial state-supported monopolies of big corporations, and hardware requirements mostly increase for the end consumer simply because the software doesn't have any incentive to be resource-sparing.



aaabbbccc said:


> I have seen you and other users quoting The Bible multiple times in the past, and I am wondering why that is (at least in your scenario, I am aware there is, naturally, very little consensus on these topics amongst these communities.) Do you believe they had visions of the future? Or perhaps that it talks about an inevitability while not specifically referring to computers (e.g. the iron could represent any other concept perpetuated to create a division, and it just so happened to take the shape of computers in our current world.)



I don't think they had primarily visions. I think there was knowledge about how the world works in generally when it comes to cycles, movements of the objects in the sky, and the nature of the realm. Also in the past, a "vision" could have meant something different than what we think of today. We think of a vision as some kind of hallucination and the direct revelation of knowledge, but maybe in the past a "vision" was more some kind of general awareness and reflection on how the world works.

Just like we have calendars, the people in the past likely had a calendar of world ages and could anticipate certain developments in the future, i.e. the fall from one age into a lower one. The entire concept of astrology is based on anticipating the future in a general way without knowing all the details, while still believing in free will to a certain extent. Our ancestors believed in fate and that the general direction of the ages was pre-planned, and I think astrology and other areas of study were used to understand the nature of the realm around us. The more you know about how everything works, the more you are able to control your life and reduce or shape the effects of those planetary influences of the realm. Without any knowledge, the ability for an individual to do anything is reduced to zero. The modern man who believes everything is random and without order in the world is unable to break free from the programmed influences that exert their influence on him, thus reducing his objective power to a bare minimum.

This knowledge was described in metaphorical ways in the bible, both because the people in the past didn't think about life as mechanical and logical as we do, and because it was probably consciously hidden from the masses, and this explains why it's hard for us to deciper the meaning. The concept of declining world ages is known in many cultures though, so I consider it to be relevant information. There is only one mixed age in the bible, and it's the last one, likely the one we are in, which is interesting.


----------



## trismegistus (Aug 15, 2022)

aaabbbccc said:


> One of those is the idea that the World's Fairs were created as a way of re-introducing lost technology to the new generations of people. The main reason I am inclined to disagree with such claims is my reluctance of putting the (as you call them) PTB on a pedastal, whether it is by calling them actual demons, aliens, lizards, claiming they have any sort of advance knowledge or special powers, claiming that whatever ritualistic practices they engage in must be working as opposed to the ones the general public may engage in, and so on. All of these claims have the conscious and subconscious effect of picturing them as something alike Gods, which I am 100% sure they do not mind whatsoever. It leads to the idea of: "Why should you even bother fighting back against anything, you're not going to succeed."
> 
> I'm not very familiar with even the mainstream history, but as far as I know, just a couple of decades before the World's Fairs began to frequently occur, electric current had begun to be introduced to the general public.
> 
> It would therefore make sense to me that all sorts of ideas and theories people previously had could be put into practice using electricity, or simply items that perform tasks previously performed manually would be turned into electric-powered machines.



To start, I recommend going right to the "source" of World's Fair technologies.  I would start with these resources:

PDF - Electricity at the Paris Exposition of 1889

PDF - Report of the Board on Behalf of the United States Executive Departments...

As you skim through these documents, one of the first things you notice is the extremely complex level of technology involved in many of these inventions.  Generating electric current happens through many means - spinning turbines, steam, mercury arcs, etc.  This is a level of complexity most have no idea even existed back then, much less was patented.  

As Dreamtime mentioned, it is not so much that the technology itself is impressive, but that it all seemed to "appear" out of thin air to a population that had barely even seen electricity in action - much less had it in their homes or places of work.  Also consider what the technology was used for - _production_.  The beginning of the end of self reliant, agrarian society and the introduction of the new "industrial" and "modern" lifestyle, which many of us can recognize as the introduction of the current matrix we operate in.  No longer was one's worth measured in their ability to provide for their family and local community - but in their ability to contribute towards this industrial machine. 



aaabbbccc said:


> Sketchy timelines aside, is there a reason for believing humans in the past have figured out all this technology we now have, but post-reset humans could not? After all, it's not like whenever something "new" is invented, there is a switch flipped somewhere that allows for that thing to exist. It always has the potential to exist. It is more so a discovery.



Do not forget to take into account what else was going on during these world's fairs.  Most of southern America lied in ruin post-civil war, great fires were leveling cities, and during a time where we should have found great technological advancement we instead got endless world war.  It seems like any and all technological progress was focused primarily on weapons of warfare, and means of control (monetary systems, oil oligarchies, etc).  Strong, intelligent able bodied men were sent to a meat grinder, making it nearly impossible for organic development of technology, outside of war machines.  It wasn't until a post-world war world that the population finally had easier access to the technology promoted in these fairs - refrigeration, transportation, computing, among others.  

All of that to say it is not surprising it took decades if not centuries for much of this technology to work its way back into the public sphere.  And in many cases much of this technology is rendered useless in a world so focused on an oil-based technology and economy.  

At best I could say that the World's Fairs were a misguided attempt at showing a future that would never come due to global conflict and focus on war technology.  However, my personal take on it is that the world's fairs were a psychological operation on the population at large - showing people exotic tech that would lead them to their enslavement to the machine while simultaneously using the psychological impression of the "old world" style of architecture.  This style of architecture, vast and impressive, creates an "awe" in people that is part of this programming.  Submission to the new world of technocratic rule could be made to slip in easier with this strategy.  In addition - I still have a few questions about some of the "permanent" structures that went up alongside the temporary ones.  I still think it is worth looking into why the specific areas the fairgrounds were built on were chosen - especially if they contained some remnants of a reset civilization.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 14, 2022)

esotericNepalese said:


> .... I don't know how we managed to seep through the cracks here in 2022.


Minus the illusory we you prseume the site managers are on "our" side.

Steer historical skepticism into nonsensical dead ends.

Even better if this particular cyber (grk for "steer") space is managed by a true believer, though i doubt it.

As for the world's fare...videophones were on display in 1964. They took 40 years to gain acceptance and portability.

According to some that would suggest videophones were used by british colonial explorers or perhaps norman conquerors.


----------



## olfacto (Oct 6, 2022)

esotericNepalese said:


> I've entertained these ideas myself - that all this technology we're suddenly obsessed with is a way of returning to an advanced way of life we might've had once upon a time. It is a very interesting idea, but unfortunately it's only that - an idea, a fairytale, is it not? It would be wonderful to find evidence. I guess we have the old world architecture, but I'm not 100% certain that counts as evidence of a forgotten technological age. What's the consensus here on our website? While the architecture is impressive, is it 100% convincing proof of lost technology? Besides that, what do we have? Diagrams of vimanas?
> 
> It does seem highly strange to me that we were living primitively as farmers for so long, then boom, all of a sudden we have the internet and computers and smartphones. The average person doesn't even seem READY for all this technology - we still seem to have primitive agrarian brains. Eat, sleep, mingle with fellow humans (via tik tok in this day and age). Put another way, it seems to me like our biology hasn't caught up with all the smart stuff we now have at our fingertips. We still seem to be monkeys who for some reason are equipped with technology approaching that of gods.
> 
> ...


Maybe the average person is bored or sick of all this new tech rather than not ready for it or still primitive.  I'm ready for technology that doesn't require a battery or extenson cord.   I don't want another item that needs to be charged or plugged in.    I'm sick of electric cords adapters charging stations etc.     People zipping around with new electric bikes that  need to charged.   How long does that charge last?   How much to replace that battery when it dies?  I don't know anybody that buys a new battery for anything anymore except flashlights and remotes.   Electric car?  How is that going forward?  it's just another thing that needs to be plugged in.      There's a big state fair and amusement park operating within a mile of each other where I'm from..  Both still have some (not all) of the old brick buildings and structures you see in worlds fairs photos.  There was a roller coaster ride called the madmouse and remember looking up and seeing an electric current coming from a pole that was attached to the ride.   I remember being fascinated by that and wondered what that was.  Even the bumper cars had these  poles attached to them with this visible electric current coming from the top.  These This was in the 70's.    Were the carnival people using free energy for those rides?   I don't remember a bunch of extension cords and electrical outlets everywhere nor do I remember smelling gas or deisel either.  Not to say it wasn't used.   What's powering those big roller coasters today??  Generators/Gas/Deisel/Electric.   A guy in my town has a house with a tower like structure and a beautiful tartarian looking antenna on the roof.   The only history he knew was that it was previously owned by a carnival family' in the  50s and  60s.   This family painted a beautiful carnival themed  murrow murrel on the ceiling of the living room that's still there.   He uncovered 2 round red brick basins in the ground of his backyard when it occured to me that this carnival family were more than just artists, they knew how to harvest free energy and were probably using it in that house during their occupancy.    Was it common practice for families in the carnival industry to harvest free energy?   Were their reputations destroyed because of it?   Is that where the term carny comes from?    Were they simply hardworking business people given a bad rap.   Were they some of the last people that knew how to harvest free energy?     The amusement park with the madmouse  ride was operated by the same family for decades until the city abruptly ended their contract, excluded them from bidding and hired a different group to run it.


----------

